# where to buy a house in greater manchester - 100k



## tkrzyzaniak (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, 
We (Me and my bird) are looking to buy a house in Manchester. We want it to be at least 2 bed house in some nice area. We know that 100.000 isn't so much for a house in a nice area, but we think that we can find something nice. We work in central manchester, we don't drive, and we want our journey to and from work to be very quick (20 min in a bus). Can you please help us to find some nice place to live.


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2013)

kirsty and phil stopped posting here a couple of years ago, sorry.


----------



## SLK (Apr 15, 2013)

"me and my bird"
Oh.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you're dreaming for that amount of money.


----------



## tkrzyzaniak (Apr 15, 2013)

it doesn't have to be didsbury or chorlton. Just tell me which areas i should stay away. I know that 100k isnt a lot of money but still i can choose from some areas. i know that moss side, longsight, moston are bad areas. We used to live in hulme and it wasn't bad. We live in castelfield know and we don't want to pay a rent like 700 for a small 2 bed apartment so we decided that we gonna buy something, but we don't want to take a mortgage for 30 years so we decided that 100-110 k will be the most we want to spend.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

tkrzyzaniak said:


> it doesn't have to be didsbury or chorlton. Just tell me which areas i should stay away. I know that 100k isnt a lot of money but still i can choose from some areas. i know that moss side, longsight, moston are bad areas. We used to live in hulme and it wasn't bad. We live in castelfield know and we don't want to pay a rent like 700 for a small 2 bed apartment so we decided that we gonna buy something, but we don't want to take a mortgage for 30 years so we decided that 100-110 k will be the most we want to spend.


 
Stretford?

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/28026050


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

Levenshulme?

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/17944245

These are the sorts of places you'll be able to afford on that budget, but even then, there's not a lot available.


----------



## Nice one (Apr 15, 2013)

levenshulme


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 15, 2013)

Get out of the city and into the moors. You can get decent houses for that price range in places like Mossley or Todmorden and still be able to get into the city for work in 30-45 mins.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

And for what it's worth, I don't think you should "stay away" from any area, really. Manchester is going through a massive image change at the minute, and you can't predict what will happen to any area. There will no doubt be regeneration, demolitions, gentrification -galore as soon as this recession is over (if it ever is!) and even the areas you say are really bad are nowhere near as bad as their reputation implies.

Read the news in Manchester and you'll find a lot of crime in the Mersey Bank estate, which is conveniently slotted between some of the most desirable suburbs in the city (Chorlton, Didsbury, Withington). Try just heading to a few places to see what you like: does it have enough pubs for your needs, or would you not drink much locally anyway? Are the buses decent/regular? There's no right answer as it's a personal decision for you.

I'd personally choose Stretford if I was in your situation as I like the location (handy for Trafford Centre, town, got tram access, people seem alright from there, etc). You will probably want different things, though.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 16, 2013)

There are 3 bed ex council houses with good sized gardens from 90k-120k and upwards in Fallowfield and Withington.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 16, 2013)

Levenshulme is Ok and you should be able to find something in your price range easily enough.  Bit rough round the edges and it is the suburbs, but it's fine.  And you have the 192 bus into town, although I doubt you could make the journey in 20 minutes at rush hour (assuming you work office hours).


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rusholme/Fallowfield (Thornton Rd/Horton Rd area)


----------



## Nice one (Apr 17, 2013)

was also going to say reddish/heaton chapel/heaton moor area which technically in stockport runs parallel to fallowfield/withington (actually next to burnage) so near enough to central manchester


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice one said:


> was also going to say reddish/heaton chapel/heaton moor area which technically in stockport runs parallel to fallowfield/withington (actually next to burnage) so near enough to central manchester


 
Its in Stockport, there is no technically about it


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)

Wythenshaw


----------



## Nice one (Apr 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Its in Stockport, there is no technically about it


 yes but given the boundaries it's an area closer to central manchester (as part of the requirement, as is the easy journey into town) than some parts of manchester, wythenshaw for example


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Somewhere on the Ashton tram line. Droylsden maybe?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton


----------



## Kidda (Apr 26, 2013)

Stretford is a great place to live. 

Are you sure about the two bedrooms though? How much room can a budgie/parrot take up? Your bird doesn't have to have his own room surely?


----------



## wordgetsround (May 29, 2013)

I'm moving into one of the new developments in Maine Place (Moss Side)
http://www.prospectgb.com/maine-place/
There are some apartments going for around 100K

Found this forum while trying to look for negative reviews for the place!


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

wordgetsround said:


> I'm moving into one of the new developments in Maine Place (Moss Side)
> http://www.prospectgb.com/maine-place/
> 
> There are some apartments going for around 100K
> ...


 
Did you find any?

And welcome by the way.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2021)

Looking back over this thread seems slightly bonkers you could consider anywhere for 100k.


----------



## Edie (Nov 10, 2021)

Ya still can in Leeds! I know cos I’ve been looking for my youngest









						Check out this 2 bedroom terraced house for sale on Rightmove
					

2 bedroom terraced house for sale in Woodview Terrace, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS11 for £100,000. Marketed by Care 4 Properties, Leeds




					www.rightmove.co.uk
				




Our first home was 90k in 2004 🥲


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> Ya still can in Leeds! I know cos I’ve been looking for my youngest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice inside as well. Ours was a shit tip, literally no capet in some rooms and flooring half ripped up in the kitchen. Tentatively looking at the moment to move on, not sure I can face that again.


----------



## Edie (Nov 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looks nice inside as well. Ours was a shit tip, literally no capet in some rooms and flooring half ripped up in the kitchen. Tentatively looking at the moment to move on, not sure I can face that again.


Seems a bit too good to be true that one doesn’t it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looking back over this thread seems slightly bonkers you could consider anywhere for 100k.


There was an article in the local rag saying one was available for £24k.  No idea of how habitable it was though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There was an article in the local rag saying one was available for £24k.  No idea of how habitable it was though.



Bring a tent.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There was an article in the local rag saying one was available for £24k.  No idea of how habitable it was though.


Think that one was in Bolton...always auction guide prices though...as were most of the under £100k I could find in Manchester on Rightmove today. Only one I found priced at £99,950 has a sitting tenant.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 11, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Looking back over this thread seems slightly bonkers you could consider anywhere for 100k.


Plenty around here, found this in less than a minute. Mostly rental properties in that area now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2021)

When we bought ours 5 years ago I was somewhat suprised to see 10 years earlier it had sold for half the price. Now I'm looking at one in a nearby part of Stockport and its doubled in price since 2017 (although I think they've done a bit to it).


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 11, 2021)

In the East Midlands you can still pick up a bargain like this :-




__





						Property for Sale in Kimberley, Nottingham - Buy Properties in Kimberley, Nottingham - Zoopla
					

Find properties to buy in Kimberley, Nottingham with the UK's largest data-driven property portal. View our wide selection of houses and flats for sale in Kimberley, Nottingham.




					www.zoopla.co.uk
				




I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it needs a LOT of work doing, I suspect it will probably end up on one of those annoying daytime property shows.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 11, 2021)

Rightmove.co.uk

Take your pick in the south Wales valleys....


----------

